# AHU builder Software/Carrier



## RAMI GHANEM (30 مايو 2007)

this is a software form Carrier which build Air Handling units it is very important to use such software
Link #1:http://rapidshare.com/files/34229748/ecatp-sd3581-2.exe.html


----------



## ديمسكو (31 مايو 2007)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل برجاء المراجعة


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (31 مايو 2007)

the link works you have to try please


----------



## ibrahim1hj (31 مايو 2007)

dear RAMI I try many times to download but the link always give the same reply , that I have wait too many minutes until the start of downloading set up. so please try to put other link for the same software.

thanks alot


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (31 مايو 2007)

it is better to downloaded from carrier website
http://www.xpedio.carrier.com/idc/groups/public/documents/software/ecat-sd3581.exe
hope it will work


----------



## ibrahim1hj (1 يونيو 2007)

dear RAMI I appreciate your quick response , the download is going on and it will succed ,, thank you , best regards


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك المتميز


----------



## سميروووليزا (15 فبراير 2008)

Dear RAMI GHANEM this prgrams need the update of configuration services version 2.11


----------



## عماد هاشم (17 فبراير 2008)

thanks to all....


----------



## صديق القمر (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن نتمنى من جميع الاعضاء ان يرفقوا مع البرامج شرحا لها


----------



## م شهاب (17 يونيو 2009)

:14:شكرا ابو الريم الله يوفقك:77:


----------



## wafeq (16 أبريل 2011)

​*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا ان تعيد رفع المرفق* *للاهميه*​*الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من* *المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت* *تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان* *يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان* *يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (27 أغسطس 2015)

*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ماهر عطية (29 أغسطس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت ترفعوعلى رابط معروف بعداذنك متل الفورشيرد او فير


----------



## mmhhmm (25 نوفمبر 2015)

شكررررررررررررا الرابط لا يعمل


----------

